# Deere 445 With Snowblower Traction Problems



## Iowalawn (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a Deere 445 with a 46 snow blower Have Wheel Weights 100lbs and 2 Weights on rear 80Lbs Still no Traction wheel chains are brand new still no traction? Need More weight or what is the Problem? Stock Turf Tires with John Deere Factory Chains. Thanks For the Help!!!!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That is really bizarre. I have a 2wd JD as well and when you add chains there's no stopping it. I don't even have wheel weights or anything like that. 

Only thing I can think of it that I use 2-link heavy duty chains, not the cheap ones from a box store.


----------



## Iowalawn (Sep 21, 2008)

im running chains like this


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Are those V-bar chains? I can't tell.


----------



## Iowalawn (Sep 21, 2008)

v Bar? They are just Regular Chains....


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

Rear tire pressure too high?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Iowalawn;2060765 said:


> v Bar? They are just Regular Chains....


Are there little V's welded on the links? https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...nXHwpdmbLxLOIhS9U4A_OROQ&ust=1448431732335236

My dad has a JD lawn tractor with a blower and his chains don't bite for crap. They aren't V-car chains.


----------



## Iowalawn (Sep 21, 2008)

they are not v I have stamped concrete


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Iowalawn;2060771 said:


> they are not v I have stamped concrete


OK. Like I said, my dad's tractor chains don't bite very well. As was asked, lower the tire pressure and get more chains on the concrete at the same time. You got some good weight back there.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I have rubber belt chains on my 425, they work good (it's AWS) I run 4 suitcase weights on my back hanger
On my X720 I have V bar chains (it's not AWS) and we just try to keep straight lines on drives and use the diff lock to not spin tires. We also try to keep the snow in front of the machine, so we are not getting stuck in deep snow and have to spin tires


----------



## Iowalawn (Sep 21, 2008)

how much weight you have on it?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*weight*



Iowalawn;2061524 said:


> how much weight you have on it?


6 42# weights= 252#
I'm going to check today, but I think that's right






you can see the pattern of the rubber chains in the bottom of the video and the weights toward the end


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

rear Tire pressure? May have to play around with that some.

also How about a low front tire creating more drag with the extra blower weight?

add more weight to the rear?

was this going forward blowing snow?
or trying to back up a hill with the blower raised up?


----------

